# Tau symbol for coffee cup



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Quick question... A tau player I know has asked me to make a tau icon of some kind for his coffee cup. I naturally agreed on the spot... but of course I don't have the slightest idea... So... I need ideas. I am reasonably talented with sculpey, and have recently gotten into copper and brass (this sort of thing... http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=7625975).

My current plan is as follows... 
(going to make this symbol







)
make the small black circle a brass sphere, make the sides out of thin brass sheet curved upward to give this affect from a svartmetall wip (used without permission... but it's such an awesome bit of gs.... )







(Svartmetall's work here)
I will fill the interior with silver sculpey, and then make a ring around the outside (also of sculpey) and apply the same overlap style. the sculpey will be shaped to the cup for a nice fit. then a layer of varnish over the sculpey, followed by some copper powder (copper wire + file + wet varnish = win)

anyway..... this is a ridiculously complex approach to the project. I need HELP... Someone PLEASE suggest something that requires much less effort and will still produce a displayable result. +Rep to whichever ideas I like


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I would advise against using metal, as this will stop him from being able to microwave anything in the cup. Unless the cup is just for show that is...


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

hmm....... you, sir, are a genius.... I personally never get around to drinking my coffee while it's hot and have evolved into an ambient temperature drinker... I wonder why the microwave didn't occur to me....


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Does he want a raised symbol, or would he simply settle for a design carved into a "wet" mug, or would he just want a design painted onto a "wet" (un-kilned) cup? They can even "print" a tau emblem on a cup... So what does he really want? Once you know that, I can help with all of the above.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

:grin: It may have had something to do with the fact that I had just pulled a scalding cup of chai from the microwave before reading your post.

Sculpey should work for you, just make sure to use a really good epoxy to glue it on. Rough up the spot under the icon with a bit of sandpaper before sticking it in place as well to help with the bond.

I did a coffee cup for myself not too long ago, but I used a hand-held glass etching tool on a glass mug.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

he already has the mug, so he's looking for some kind of raised thing to stick on it. (he was jealous of my cup which had an armored pink unicorn with devil hooves... I have pics but it's not even remotely warhammer related)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Take the putty and do the design on wax paper and while it is still undried press it onto the cup. Would allow the design to be smooth and save you some time plus since wax paper is clear you can put the design under it for the purpose of making the emblem.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Check Michael's Craft Store. They have a new section for cutomized coffee cups. There may be some printable decals/stickers in the store also. If they are in the coffee cup section I am sure they would be microwavable.


----------

